# Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht



## alex.enjoy (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen! #h

Aktuell wird eine Überarbeitung der hessischen Verfassung vorbereitet.
Dazu sind auch die Bürger aufgerufen, Vorschläge einzureichen.
Eventuell ist das ja eine günstige Möglichkeit die Position für Angler indirekt zu verbessern? 

Natürlich ist eine Verfassung ein Grundsatzwerk, und konkrete Wünsche wie "Freibier für alle!" (habe ich tatsächlich so als Vorschlag im Radio gehört) eher nicht angebracht.
Aber grundsätzliches bietet ja Grundlage für konkretes, und somit wäre z.B. "WLAN überall!" nicht sinnvoll, aber aus "Flächendeckende Versorgung mit jeweils aktuellen Techniken und sinnvoll nutzbaren Bandbreiten" als Grundlage ließe sich das eventuell herleiten.

Nun geht es hier ja weniger um Bier und WLAN.
Aber es wird im Forum ja viel um die gesetzlichen Missstände für Angler diskutiert.
Wie wäre es denn, wenn hier ein oder mehrere sinnvolle Vorschläge für diese Verfassungsänderung erarbeitet und diskutiert würden.
Wenn dann möglichst viele die selben oder ähnliche Vorschläge de Kommission unterbreiten, hilft das ja eventuell.

Hauptseite zum Verfassungskonvent

Web-Formular zur Einreichung von Vorschlägen

Grüße aus der Rhön
alex.enjoy


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*

Gute Idee! #6#6#6

 ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...
 (*= hierzu zählen auch Arten und Gattungen, welche zwar originär eingewandert oder -geschleppt waren, aber durch längere Aufenthaltszeiten und selbstständige Fortpflanzung unter hiesigen Bedingungen als eingebürgert anzusehen sind) 
 |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gute Idee! #6#6#6
> 
> ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...



Mit genau so einem Vorschlag legt ihr euch schön selbst ein stinkendes Ei ins Netz. Selbstverantwortliches Angeln mit freier Entnahmeentscheidung würde mit so einem Passus direkt platt gemacht.

Ein verfassungsmäßig definiertes
"Recht auf ressourcenschonende Nutzung der Natur",
das ist es, was wir brauchen, damit sich *jeder* in der Natur frei bewegen kann und darf und ohne über das notwendige Maß an Regelungen hinaus, die Natur für sich und seine Freizeitgestaltung nutzen darf.
Dies wäre dann die Basis für ein anglerfreundliches Fischereirecht im Land Hessen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gute Idee! #6#6#6
> 
> ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...
> (*= hierzu zählen auch Arten und Gattungen, welche zwar originär eingewandert oder -geschleppt waren, aber durch längere Aufenthaltszeiten und selbstständige Fortpflanzung unter hiesigen Bedingungen als eingebürgert anzusehen sind)
> |wavey:



Find ich auch nicht so passend. Schutz vor wem denn ? Kannste dir doch denken was da am Ende des Tages draus wird.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...
> |wavey:



Da hat wohl einer nicht mitgedacht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gute Idee! #6#6#6
> 
> ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...



Denkt da einer rein zufällig u.a.an die Hess.Zander ?[emoji6] 

Du lässt da leider die Denkstruktur der Obrigkeit ausser Acht..das kann ein böses Eigentor geben.

Das Wort Schutz bringt Verantwortliche im aktuellen Schutzwahn Deutschland gerne mal auf die idiotischsten Ideen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Wort Schutz bringt Verantwortliche im aktuellen Schutzwahn Deutschland gerne mal auf die idiotischsten Ideen.



Dass ja niemand in das Fischereigesetz schaut, denn es ist alles bereits vorhanden.|wavey:
Besatz nach Anglerwunsch ist m.w. in keiner Landesfischereiverordnung als Hegeziel vorgesehen.



			
				Hessisches Fischereigesetz  schrieb:
			
		

> § 1
> Ziele des Gesetzes
> 
> Ziele dieses Gesetzes sind:
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gute Idee! #6#6#6
> 
> ...Schutz und Hege der heimischen(*) Flora und Fauna...
> (*= hierzu zählen auch Arten und Gattungen, welche zwar originär eingewandert oder -geschleppt waren, aber durch längere Aufenthaltszeiten und selbstständige Fortpflanzung unter hiesigen Bedingungen als eingebürgert anzusehen sind)
> |wavey:



So schön kann man ein Angelverbot formulieren ...


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*

Nun denn, bei diesen Überlegungen gelobe ich Besserung und tue meinen Beitrag als "Schnellschuss" ab. Ich gebe zu, mich mit den Thematiken des Behördenwahnsinns in diesem Bereich noch nicht so befasst zu haben...kann ja noch kommen.



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer nicht mitgedacht...


 
 Ich habe vielleicht die falsche Formulierung gewählt, um meinen Wunsch auszudrücken...aber Deinen Textvorschlag für die Änderung finde ich natürlich viel besser.:q


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*

Ich stimme mal @honeyball voll und ganz mit ein, da kann ich nichts hinzuzufügen. 

LG Michael


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Hessische Verfassung wird überarbeitet - Beteiligung erwünscht*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nun denn, bei diesen Überlegungen gelobe ich Besserung und tue meinen Beitrag als "Schnellschuss" ab. Ich gebe zu, mich mit den Thematiken des Behördenwahnsinns in diesem Bereich noch nicht so befasst zu haben...kann ja noch kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe vielleicht die falsche Formulierung gewählt, um meinen Wunsch auszudrücken...aber Deinen Textvorschlag für die Änderung finde ich natürlich viel besser.:q



Was ist denn nun dein Wunsch? Ein Angelverbot?


----------

